# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Mi primera vez (con Ella)

## Gonzalo Orellana

Llegué a casa hace unas horas, pero he tenido que descansar un rato. Hoy ha sido mi primera vez. Todo ha pasado en el cumple de Dow:

A la hora de comer, a Ella le entraron calores. Asi que bajamos a un sótano oscuro... Y ahí ha sido... ahí ha sido la primera vez... ahí ha sido la primera vez que como arroz chino con palillos  

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   8-) 

Ahora en serio, ha estado mu bien la quedada. Que lo cuente el cumpleañero.

----------


## Ayy

ejem ejem.... esa idea de post.... me suena no :Confused: ?
si... tras la gran lluvia.... (dorada no guarros).... de regalos, hemos ido a cierta tienda antigua... donde hemos podido "manejar" unas joyas de la literatura.. libros del mismisimo Robert Houdin, de hace mas de siglo y medio...
luego, tras una cooorta espera en la cola, fuimos a un "oscuro sotano" donde comimos esa rica carne de rata (Dow fue mas listo y solo probo la verdura..) y claro... aprendimos a comer con palillos.. algo de vital importancia!!
luego magia por las fuentecillas de Plaza de España... mas que nada entre nosotros... ("vamso a hacer un juego con una moneda transparente...")
bueno... ese es el resumen..


¿Conseguira Dow ("Dawn" para los amigos) llevarse al catre a Ella?
¿Sera la primera vez que Gonzalo y Ella....(dejo libre la imaginacion)?
¿Aprendera Ayy a hacer magia?

La respuesta, en el proximo capitulo/cumpleaños!!

----------


## Dow

deja... son las 12:21 y he llegado hace un rato a mi casa...

y eso de "lluvia de regalos"... Gonzalo fue el único que se dignó, y eso que él no vino a la tienda de antigüedades de Rafael Amieva, en la calle Huertas (ya que estoy le hago publi), os llevo a un sitio de los que hay pocos o poquísimos, y no me dais nada a cambio... malvados, y encima Ella nos lleva a un sótano de chinos, que bueno, estaba muy rica la verdura y a Gonzalo le picaba mucho el arroz (es lo que tiene echar "una gotita" de salsa picante a nuestro lado...)

a Ella no hay quien se la lleve al catre, pues siempre tiene sueño.

voy a ver si descanso un poco antes de que venga la familia a comer...

----------


## Ayy

bueno dow... es que la partenaire que te iba a regalar me dice que prefiere quedarse conmigo... 
es decision suya macho, no mia..

----------


## Ella

jaja, a mi no me llevan al catre, yo llevo al catre a quien quiero   :Lol:  

a ver, quiero ver las fotos!!, cuando las poneis?
el miercoles hago la pag en la web con los videos, para entonces quiero todo, incluso lo de la quedad de la semana pasada!!

----------


## Dow

pufff no me hagas conectar la cámara al ordenador...

----------


## Ayy

yo ya he colgaod todas las fotos que hice...

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Yo las subiré cuando vuelva de la escuela de idiomas. Sobre las 7 o así

----------


## Ayy

7 .... de la mañana??
tic tac tic tac...

Clau, quiero videossss que hay uno de un beso.... que quiero volver a ver..   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Ayy

dodne esta todo :Confused: ?
que no lo veoooooo
anda que...
clau... para mirar los videos??

----------


## Dow

si buscas tú mi cámara...  :117:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Una foto, luego pongo el resto

----------


## BusyMan

Dow, tu jersey es de lo más feo y FREAK del mundo.


Os quería comentar una cosa chavales, me hace mucha ilusión veros quedar y darle al tarro.

Estáis empezando a formar una piña mágica, de las que salen unas pocas cada generación en cada círculo.

Como decía Ascanio, y digo yo, y dicen mucho, la amistad entre magos es algo apasionante y si seguís por ese camino crearéis unos vínculos fortísimos que luego se irán interrelacionando con los nuevos grupos que surjan en distintas ciudades y acabaréis teniendo amigos íntimos en todas las partes de España.


Vosotros sois de los primeros grupos creados desde el origen gracias a Internet... será curioso veros "crecer" como grupo.

Unos pocos grupos inmediatamente superiores (cronológicamente):
- Carlos Vinuesa, Pablo Poza, Rafa Cama, Fer... 
- Héctor Mancha, Omar, Javi del Sol...
- Javi Santos, Héctor de Pedro, Miguel Ajo,  Jose...
- Gea, Karim, Javi Benítez, Ricardo, Piccola...
- Figueiredo, Furnadjiev...
- Tamariz, Canuto, Trueba, Carrol...
- Jeshfer, Florensa, Sayalero...
- Ascanio, Paco Rodas...


Ya nos iremos haciendo legendarios poco a poco  :Smile1:

----------


## Rafa505

Que bonito todo  :Smile1:  , menos la chaqueta de Dow.   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Dow

vale, la próxima vez que quedemos, si vienes tú (Busy) no me la pondré...

a mí sí me gusta, me la regaló mi hermano... y la verdad , eres la primera persona que dice que no le gusta, a no ser el alguno mienta...

----------


## Felipe

Me dijeron ¡si va Dow, llévate las gafas protectoras!

Las estuve buscando y no las encontré, así que, como la salud es lo primero, no pude ir.

¿No te diste cuenta que en la última quedada yo llegué justo cuando tú te ibas?

P.D. Esas verduritas las comí en un chino de Chinatown y no me gustaron nada.

----------


## Dow

eh, qué pasa, me tengo que enfadar o qué?   :Lol:

----------


## Ayy

mayormente ... si jajaja

Ella!!!! manifiestate y dinos donde podemos ver los videos.!!!

----------


## ElGranDantón

Pues yo llevo un año y medio comiendo todos los días con palillos.. Y no es que sea difícil, pero es un puto coñazo jaja.

----------


## Ayy

jaja la primera vez... es bastante jodidillo...

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> jaja la primera vez... es bastante jodidillo...


Que me lo digan a mi...  :roll:

----------


## Ayy

a ti?? porque?? cuanto tardaste en comer 1/4 de plato :Confused:  una hora??  
si se te daba bien!! xD

----------


## ElGranDantón

> Esas verduritas las comí en un chino de Chinatown y no me gustaron nada.


Oye pues si venís a China avisadme coño, y nos tomamos algo juntos y hacemos una primera quedada mágica en Beijing jeje.

----------


## Ayy

bueno, pues yo estaba pensando el año que viene en pasarme por ahi..
porque vamos a hacer un viaje a lo bestia... empezando por interrail... y luego tirando para asia ... (china y japon mayoritariamente..) asiq ue si es ote aviso..

----------


## shark

la foto, ¿no podiais ponerla un poco más grande?

(el jersei es feo feo feo)

----------


## Danet

¡La chaqueta a mi me gusta! :P jejeje "is different"

Sin ironia ninguna

----------


## ElGranDantón

> bueno, pues yo estaba pensando el año que viene en pasarme por ahi..
> porque vamos a hacer un viaje a lo bestia... empezando por interrail... y luego tirando para asia ... (china y japon mayoritariamente..) asiq ue si es ote aviso..


Pues ya sabes, si Dios quiere (o Buda o quien sea) aquí estaré  :Wink1:

----------


## Dow

para empezar...

ES UNA CHAQUETA!!! NO UN JERSEY!!!!



gracias Danet, eres un tipo listo

----------


## Ayy

es que la chaqueta esa es como algunas personas.... no es muy fotogenica, en persona gana... ademas.. la camara la hace mas gorda..

----------


## shark

> para empezar...
> 
> ES UNA CHAQUETA!!! NO UN JERSEY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> gracias Danet, eres un tipo listo



yo creo que es un pullover de esos  8-)

----------


## Ayy

no os dejeis engañar.... era la parte de arriba del pijama...

----------


## Danet

Si no fuese un regalo lo tendrias que poner en subasta! 

Es la chaqueta mas popular del foro!

La gente paga dinero por esas cosas, jejeje

----------


## Dow

pero que la cosa iba de la torpeza de Gonzalo comiendo con palillos, no de mi chaqueta.


hombre ya!

----------


## Ayy

yo sigo con ganas de ver tooodas las fotos/ videos....

----------

